# Swiftwater Rescue Course in Buena Vista, this May 21-22nd.



## justsammer (Apr 16, 2005)

*Swiftwater Rescue Course in Buena Vista,
this May 21-22nd.*​ *Elias Leadership and Education*​* 
**Still some spaces available!*​ 
 *All participants of whitewater activities are encouraged to take a swiftwater rescue class. All paddling ability levels welcome.**
*​ 
 This course is an American Canoe Association (ACA) 2-day Swiftwater Rescue Course. This course is designed to teach both river rescue techniques and safe river-running practices in all river craft. It will be catered to the paddling interests and boat types of the participants. This workshop teaches recognition and avoidance of common river hazards, execution of self-rescue techniques, and rescue techniques for paddlers in distress. Emphasis is placed both on personal safety and on simple, commonly used skills. Techniques for dealing with hazards that carry greater risks for both victim and rescuer, such as strainers, rescue vest applications, entrapments, and pins, also are practiced. Scenarios will provide an opportunity for participants to practice their skills both individually and within a team/group context. Upon completion you will receive a Swiftwater Rescue course completion letter issued by Elias Leadership and Education and endorsed by the American Canoe Association
*The cost is $225

**All courses taught by an ACA certified level 5 Advanced Swiftwater Rescue Instructor.*​ 
*Space is limited to 10 per class.*
​ *To sign up online and for more info visit:
**www.EliasLeadershipandEducation.com*​ *To pay by check, email [email protected],
or call 970-688-0319.**

*​ *Please call or email with questions, and visit the website. *​ 
*www.EliasLeadershipandEducation.com*​ *Other upcoming courses:*

*Minturn, June 4th-5th, (Saturday - Sunday). 2 day Advanced Swiftwater Rescue Course*


----------

